
How to Be Healthy, in Just 48 Words - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/03/opinion/simple-health-advice.html
======
duelingjello
I doubt the veracity of the factoids of this article. For example, more recent
studies have shown there is no safe level of alcohol consumption that improves
health overall. And, if someone were looking for resveratrol as a
rationalization to drink red wine, maybe they should just take resveratrol
itself rather than take on the rest of the anti-nutrient ingredients and
alcohol side-effects? But that doesn’t fit in bullshit soundbite Twitter-
length articles, does it?

~~~
vo2maxer
Dr. Freedhoff provides a longer explanation for each of the points he makes
where you may check their veracity. I don’t see how this article resembles a
Tweet except in the author’s aim to keep the advice list short.

------
haecceity
This gives the reader too much leeway. What if I hate exercise and love to
drink?

